# Are you ready for some Very pregnant Jenny pics!?!?!



## RJRMINIS (Feb 21, 2007)

*I figured I would share my large ladies with you all~




: So what are your opinions? Are they BRED? I have 3 other jenny's I didn't get pics of, but they are suppose to be bred too.*



*Snowflower:*






Belle











Abby






Star (I am not sure on her she is maiden)






Snowflower again with Vanilla and Candy(Vanilla and Candy are not bred)


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG and i thought my Taffy Jo was huge :new_shocked:

looks like you will have a lot of fun this spring!!


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Feb 21, 2007)

AWWWWW


----------



## iluvwalkers (Feb 21, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]holy... :new_shocked: ...some of those girls are HUGE! if they aren't bred someone must have snuck in and pumped them up



: ! Nikki [/SIZE]*


----------



## woodnldy (Feb 21, 2007)

: Beautiful girls, how much longer do they have??


----------



## Denali (Feb 21, 2007)

HOLY COW!!! :new_shocked: Or ummm, I mean, DONKEY!!!



: WHOA!! Them is some BIIIGGGG bellies!! Here's praying those girls deliver soon, because they look uncomfortable!!

Vicki


----------



## Marnie (Feb 21, 2007)

Holy cats, these are really big pg girls. I don't think mine ever got that big, when are they do? They make me hurt just looking at them!



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 21, 2007)

*They are due the first of APRIL!!!!!!!!! :new_shocked: *


----------



## jdomep (Feb 21, 2007)

You win for the biggest prego belly contest LOL Gracie looks thin compared to them :new_shocked:

They are all so adorable!


----------



## HobbsFarm (Feb 21, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Wowza! :new_shocked: Snowflower looks like a beer barrel with legs...lol :bgrin [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I can't believe those sweet girls have to wait until April...[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]What do you feed?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 22, 2007)

mini_lover said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Wowza! :new_shocked: Snowflower looks like a beer barrel with legs...lol :bgrin [/SIZE]
> [SIZE=12pt]I can't believe those sweet girls have to wait until April...[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=12pt]What do you feed?[/SIZE]
> ...






*What are you saying they are fat?



: Don't let them hear you say that!LOL



: They all have a round bale of Prairie hay/brome mix....and now that we are in the last months, I am giving a *little* bit of grain. My jenny's have always gotten big when in foal, but if you look at the two coming two year olds that are not bred in the picture with Snowflower, you can see they are not obese!! Snowflower is already making a bag also!*

*I think my hay must be very good quality!haha



: *


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 22, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Michele, WHAT :new_shocked: :new_shocked: you really think there bred?? :new_shocked: :new_shocked: Oh, it cant be~~ they dont look



: bred to me at all :bgrin . You have some nice donkeys and I am sure your going to have some beautiful foals out of them.....well, thats IF there bred :bgrin  My girls get about that big too, and I always feel so sorry for them wobbling around, looking like they swollowed there big play ball. Cant wait to see baby pictures! Corinne[/SIZE]


----------



## Shari (Feb 22, 2007)

You have some very beautiful Jennys!! And you sure are not kidding...looks like they are going to explode at any times....or every one has twins!!

Can't wait to see the foals...nothing more pretty than a donkey foal!!


----------



## RJRMINIS (Feb 22, 2007)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> [SIZE=12pt]Michele, WHAT :new_shocked: :new_shocked: you really think there bred?? :new_shocked: :new_shocked: Oh, it cant be~~ they dont look
> 
> 
> 
> : bred to me at all :bgrin . You have some nice donkeys and I am sure your going to have some beautiful foals out of them.....well, thats IF there bred :bgrin My girls get about that big too, and I always feel so sorry for them wobbling around, looking like they swollowed there big play ball. Cant wait to see baby pictures! Corinne[/SIZE]




What do you think of Star?



: She is maiden and I am not sure she looks bred, it is a side picture so hard to tell, but when compared to bellies like the other jennys she doesn't look bred to me!haha But she could be due later in the year, I turned them all out the first part of April '06 with my jack and they where in with him all summer.

You know the camera always adds 10 pds too!LOL Oh my poor girls!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Feb 22, 2007)

Michele, its really hard to tell from a side view :bgrin



: , but she dont look really big at all. Can you post, or send me a pic of her from the front or back? ...and you know



if she didnt settle and you really feel OHHH SOOO bad about that...she can just plunk those adorable hooves in my barn :bgrin



: bred or not--I'm not fussy! :bgrin Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Feb 22, 2007)

*Wow...and I thought Fawn was BIG before she popped



: *

*Your poor girls have another month...LOL...when the babies move...Mom must fall down.



: *


----------



## lilfoot (Feb 22, 2007)

:new_shocked: [SIZE=18pt]Jeepers! :new_shocked: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Now I'm excited to see the babies when they arrive![/SIZE]

April isn't that far off really.....



: Awwwwwwwwwwww!

Sandy


----------



## RNR (Feb 23, 2007)

WOW THOSE Girls are HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Get the :lol: and get ready to watch the barn cam!!


----------



## Chico (Feb 23, 2007)

My first thought was, "WOW!" My second was, "The poor little things!"

Chico


----------

